# FCS-10 Selonoid not opening- Labonte Kit.



## ghettojetta20vT (Jul 3, 2005)

I just finished installing the labonte water/meth injection kit with the VC-25 map controller. The problem im having is the FCS-10 Solenoid is always closed. It doesnt open up and let the mixture through when its suppost too. I wired up everything like the manual says and when i hit boost it doesn't open up. I know the solenoid is good because i hooked it up straight to the battery to check it and it opened up fine. I gave up hooking it up to the controller yellow wire (like the manual says) and i just ran the wire inside the cabin and tapped it to the ignition. That way when i start the car the valve opens and when i turn the ignition off it closes. So while idling its still open. Is there any problems to this? Help?







Some photos of the install. Overall im very happy the way it turned out. Took me about 9 hours to do. Taking my time and a few breaks. Very stealthy. I also mounted the spray activity LED in the steering wheel column. I just forgot to take pics. BTW i tapped the stock windshield wiper fluid reservoir. Just want to say thanks to [email protected] for hooking me up with this kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nozzle mounted in the Boostfactory SMIC where it meets the intake pipe. 








Shot of engine bay.








Mounted the pump beside the battery








Controller mounted.








FSC-10 Solenoid 








The beast




















_Modified by ghettojetta20vT at 7:26 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: FCS-10 Selonoid not opening- Labonte Kit. (ghettojetta20vT)*

did you check to see if the orange wire is producing +12v when the car is making boost? It shouldn't be if your saying the valve isn't opening but it does when you hook it up 12v ign. 
I dont have my stage III hooked up yet, but I have read the instructions over and it shouldn't be anything to difficult. 
If you can get it figured out. Give Dan @ Labonte a call.


----------

